# Parathyroids in humans



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

If anyone has had to have surgery on a parathyroid gland, or knows someone that has, could you please contact me?
Thanks!
Beverly


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry Beverly I am of no help but hope all is O.K.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Beverly, I know that my little sister had one side of her thyroid removed when we were younger, I just send an email to my mom to see if she remembers what the problem was. If I recall correcly - I think she had a tumor on one side, she had th surgery, which left a scar right across the front of her throat. She had to be on meds for a few years, and once she became an adult, she never needed the meds again. Is this something you need to go thru?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Beverly,
Removal of Parathyroids is in MOST cases an accident during Thyroid Gland removal (which Laurie is talking about).
Parathyroids can rarely develop an Adenoma, which in MOST cases is a benign overgrowth and is surgically removed.
The parathyroid glands (everyone has 4 pea-sized ones, 2 on the backside of each half of the Thyroid gland) produce Parathyroid Hormone (PTH) necessary for the homeostasis of the Calcium and Phosphorus level in our body.
Therefore a total removal of *all 4* glands leads to extremely low levels of Body-Calcium (life-threatening) and requires life-long Calcium&Vit.D3 replacement.
An Adenoma on the other hand leads to an overproduction of PTH, which activates the resorption of bone in order to increase the serum Calcium levels, which is the job of PTH. Symptoms are known as 'moans, groans, stones, and bones.' In this case a surgical removal of the diseased gland is necessary.

Hope that helps a little!
Maryam.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Maryam, are you a doctor or a nurse? Beverly, is this something you need to deal with? Hugs to you.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Missy,
I'm a Doctor on the whole planet except in the U.S., that's why I'm so busy studying everyday all day. Just passed my first Step and am now studying for the next one. (still 3 exams left)
Beverly, hope my info helped you a little and that everything's fine!
Maryam.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thank you so much!
Yes, that does help. I am having thyroid problems also, but yes, it is the parathyroid the I have a tumor on too. I actually had to diagnois it myself, taking 5 years and many changes of doctors until I finally got someone to take me seriously.

I've now had all the tests and radiation pictures and unfortunately they have not been able to see the tumor, which I understand is fairly common. (35%)
That seems to leave exploratory surgery, and with the gland being so small, and being able to be mistaken for a lump of fat, it sounds like you're kept under while they do lab tests to determine if they have removed the exact gland. Sometimes replaceing the gland in your arm so it's easier to get to if it needs to be readjusted.

I do finally see a surgeon this afternoon, so I should know a lot more then.
The biggest clue to me was many years of high blood calcium tests, but I do have every typical symptom, including kidney stones and severe fatigue for which I'm treated with massive amounts of amphetemines. I'm SOOO hoping this tiny little glands removal may clear up a page long list of health problems for me!

Thank you for your concern and help! It's so appreciated!

Beverly


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Beverly,
I'm more than glad I could help you a little! That motivates me even more to restudy for these exams! I wish you all the best, don't be too nervous, we'll all keep our fingers crossed for you! 
It's sad to see, that no one has been able to diagnose your disease for so long, but if I'm not mistaking (I don't have a lot of practical experience yet!), the removal of the diseased gland(s) should definitely improve your situation! Hopefully you can get rid of all the crazy drugs very soon!!!
Maryam.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Maryam, thanks for sharing that information. That was really interesting.

Beverly, I am thinking of you often and hope that your visit this afternoon is fruitful.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Beverly. Hugs, prayers and hav kisses. Let us know how you make out.:hug:

Maryam. Good advice. So, glad you are here on the forum. Good luck on the exams. We can use a few more *good* doctors here in the US.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Beverly!

I'm sorry to hear about what you've been going through and hope that your appointment goes well this afternoon. Please let us know how you are doing. It is so frustrating to have to figure out what is wrong with your own body, isn't it? Thank goodness for the Internet...although there is so much good and not-so-good info to sift through. At least it helps to find out enough so you can ask your doctor good questions and discuss options.


----------

